# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  حصريا فقط لمنتديات الحصن(شرح تحميل الافلام بالصور )

## MiSteR LoNeLy

[frame="7 98"] 
شرح تحميل الافلام من السيرفرات بالصور 


أولا : 
ننقر على الرابط الموجود به الفلم لتفتح معنا صفحة التحميل...
وهنا الرابط الموجود يفتح لعدة سيرفرات لنا.
والفلم هنا مقسم الى قسمين 1+2 
كما بالصورة . 

  


ثانيا: 
عندما تفتح الصفحة الموجود بها السيرفرات نختار أي واحد من السرفرات  
  





ثالثا: 
انا اخترت سيرفار megaupload 
وفي اعلى يمين الصفحة نقوم بكتابة الكود الامني لتحميل الفلم .
كما بالصورة  
 
رابعا:
وعند ادخال الكود الامني تنطلق لنا ساعة للعد العكسي وننتظر لحين اكتمال العد  

 
خامسا:
هنا اكتمل العد العكسي وننقر طبعا على 
تنزيل للعضوية العادية  
 
سادسا:
عند النقر تفتح لنا النافذة المخصصة للتحميل  
 

وشكرا جزيلا لكم 
mister lonely
[/frame]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا محمد .... مجهود كبير و الله يعطيك العافيه يا قرابه

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الله يعافيك يا حلو

----------

